# TTC after ectopic.. Any success stories?



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies,

I had an ectopic pregnancy in January. I was given the Methotrexate injection and it worked thankfully to save my tube. I only have one to begin with because I had surgery 3 years ago due to cysts and endo and they had to remove my right tube along with my right ovary. 

I have an HSG on Tuesday to check to see if my tube is open. I'm praying and hoping that it is. Has anyone had an HSG after their ectopic and their tube was open? There's a chance my tube may be blocked due to endo but it couldn't have been completely blocked because the egg was fertilized. It just couldn't make it back down. So that's keeping me optimistic. 

I'm just wondering if there are any success stories of conceiving after an ectopic? It just keeps me hopeful. 

Thank you. I really appreciate it! :flower:


----------



## Amber3

Hi there
My sisters friend had an ectopic and then went on to have 3 children. 
In this forum Littlebopeeb(?) had an ectopic and she is now pregnant. I also have had one and am in fertility treatment with naprotechnology. I am hopeful.

Best wishes,
Amber


----------



## wannabe mam

My friend had an eptopic last year through IVF and has just given birth to a baby boy this week, good luck hun xx


----------



## TrlyBlessed

I HAD AN ECTOPIC PREGNANCY IN JUNE 2009.. I LOST RIGHT TUBE AND WAS UNSURE IF LEFT WAS OPENED.AFTER THAT ME AND MY HUSBAND STOPPED TTC, UNTIL RECENTLY I HAD A HSG{DEC 2010} DONE AND WAS TOLD THAT MY RIGHT TUBE WAS ACTUALLY STILL OPENED BECAUSE THE TUBE DIDNT HEAL. AND MY LEFT TUBE WAS NOT BLOCKED. SO THIS FEB 2011 WE STARTED AGAIN WITH THE BABY MAKING PROCESS:hugs: AND NOW I AM 5 WEEKS PREGNANT.. IT CAN HAPPEN..SURELY..DO NOT LOSE HOPE


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you ladies very much for your positive stories!

Trlyblessed - Thank you. That is a great story. I am so happy you were able to get through it and conceive! Congratulations!

I had my HSG on Tuesday and my one and only tube that had my ectopic in it... was open! I was shocked and so relieved. So we are back trying!


----------



## emryk0522

Kiki0522 said:


> Thank you ladies very much for your positive stories!
> 
> Trlyblessed - Thank you. That is a great story. I am so happy you were able to get through it and conceive! Congratulations!
> 
> I had my HSG on Tuesday and my one and only tube that had my ectopic in it... was open! I was shocked and so relieved. So we are back trying!

Hi KIKI, i guess we're in the same boat :hugs: . I had my 2nd. ectopic in March [it started in the tube but it "aborted" itself, and was found under my ovary]. [1st. was long time ago, my left tube is not working]...i felt like that was my ONLY hope...the good news is that i had my HSG [5/6-friday] AND THE LEFT TUBE IS STILL GOOD-WORKING! Were back with the IUIs my next cycle. Best of luck to you! Are you trying naturally?


----------



## JPARR01

Just wondering how you are doing KiKi. I had a suspected Ectopic and had the Methotrexate shot in March. Hope you are doing well!


----------



## epump

I'm excited to see this thread revived! How is everyone doing??

I had an ectopic in March and got methotrexate. I'm going to do an HSG in either June or July to check the tubes (just met with my Dr - a fertility specialist - yesterday). I have none of the risk factors for an ectopic so I'm confused/anxious about why this happened. 

I would love to hear some success stories!!


----------



## JPARR01

epump said:


> I'm excited to see this thread revived! How is everyone doing??
> 
> I had an ectopic in March and got methotrexate. I'm going to do an HSG in either June or July to check the tubes (just met with my Dr - a fertility specialist - yesterday). I have none of the risk factors for an ectopic so I'm confused/anxious about why this happened.
> 
> I would love to hear some success stories!!

So you met with your fertility specialist yesterday?!?!? I guess it went well? I been thinking about ya!


----------



## PugLuvAh

My mum had an ectopic pregnancy and lost her tube. She went on to have 3 healthy children (including me).

Good luck!!


----------



## epump

JPARR01 said:


> So you met with your fertility specialist yesterday?!?!? I guess it went well? I been thinking about ya!

Hi JPARR! Yes, I met the fertility specialist yesterday. He said I was still pretty "early" in the grand scheme of treatment but did recommend a few preliminary things. (1) I'm going to do the Day 3 hormone test this coming cycle, (2) I'm going to do the HSG dye test to check the tubes either this cycle or next - you have to do around Day 10 of your cycle and (3) He agreed with my assessment from charting that I have a short luteal phase and prescribed progesterone supplements to take after ovulation. If my tubes look okay he seemed to think this ectopic was just a fluke. And that I'd basically just have to start trying again. So it's a plan at least!


----------



## JPARR01

Wooohooo!!!


----------



## mamadonna

kiki my friend had an ectopic 20 yrs ago,she now has 3 healthy boys the oldest being 19,so yes there is hope for us,i'm pleased ur tube isnt blocked,when i had surgery they told me my right tube looks fine so i'm hoping i'm good to go :thumbup:


----------



## Michelle78

Hey ladies! How are you doing? 

epump, I'm glad that you got in to see a FS and that they have a plan for you. When I got referred to a FS because of the PCOS, they had me do an HSG. I know there are a lot of horror stories about it being really uncomfortable, but I didn't feel a thing with mine, so I hope yours goes just as well! My FS also gives me progesterone supplements to take, and it definitely lengthens the luteal phase. On the cycle where I got a BFN, AF didn't come until 16 days after the IUI.


----------



## cazi77

epump said:


> I'm excited to see this thread revived! How is everyone doing??
> 
> I had an ectopic in March and got methotrexate. I'm going to do an HSG in either June or July to check the tubes (just met with my Dr - a fertility specialist - yesterday). I have none of the risk factors for an ectopic so I'm confused/anxious about why this happened.
> 
> I would love to hear some success stories!!

Hiya just looking at your siggy and your situation is similar to mine I had a m/c @ 8 weeks in dec and am having Methotrexate tomorrow for suspected ectopic. Like you I have no risk factors so feel very unlucky. How are you? Its nice to read some success stories!


----------



## 1hopefull

cari77- :hugs: so sorry for your loses.

i just wanted to say that i have a success story (well it is in progress anyway :D). 

we had an ectopic in Jan, confirmed in my left tube. this was cycle 17 of TTC and cycle 3 of clomid/iui. we did our fourth assisted cycle in April (cycle 20), I Oed on the left side (of course) and am very happy to say that I am pregnant and the baby is implanted in my uterus! i told myself over and over that i had an 86% chance of NOT having another ectopic, and it helped me relax a bit before our scan. 

so sorry for all your loses :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

thats great news 1hopeful congratulations,i love hearing success stories,it gives us all hope


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies! 

I'm so happy this thread came alive again. Thank you to those who shared successful stories after an ectopic! And good luck to those who are still trying. I am still trying since my ectopic in January and hoping it will happen soon!


----------



## m2m2009

i have been pg 3 times since my ectopic in jan 4,2011. i was 7 weeks and 4 days pg. 19 months after my ectopic i got pg with my DS #2. who will be 2 at the end of june.


----------



## m2m2009

m2m2009 said:


> i have been pg 3 times since my ectopic in jan 4,2011. i was 7 weeks and 4 days pg. 19 months after my ectopic i got pg with my DS #2. who will be 2 at the end of june.

i wrote the wrong day on my post it should read. JAN 4,2007 not 2011.


----------



## mamadonna

that did confuse me but hey it usually doesnt take much,its great here happy ending stories,


----------



## m2m2009

i only have one tube left from when i had my ectopic. mine had ruptured before they discovered it.


----------



## BetsyRN

epump said:


> I'm excited to see this thread revived! How is everyone doing??
> 
> I had an ectopic in March and got methotrexate. I'm going to do an HSG in either June or July to check the tubes (just met with my Dr - a fertility specialist - yesterday). I have none of the risk factors for an ectopic so I'm confused/anxious about why this happened.
> 
> I would love to hear some success stories!!

I too had a suspected ectopic back in 10/10 after 2 months of TTC (I had been charting, though, after being off BCPs since 3/10.) No risk factors either but it was luckily caught early enough to receive methotrexate. I had an HSG in Jan that wasn't bad at all and showed everything looked good:happydance: Lots of people say that it's easier to get preggo in the couple of months following the HSG but so far no such luck. :nope: It's been so frustrating to have gone from getting preggo so quickly to being the couple TTC for 10 months (well, 8 if you take off the 2 after metho.) I'm in my TWW though and keeping my fingers crossed! 

Good luck with your HSG next cycle...I have a friend that had a short LP and was able to have 3 children with progesterone supplements AND clomid (she had mulitple MCs so she was ovulating on her own, just late in her cycle.) Does your FS think you might need clomid?


----------



## tsl

hi, frds , i m new to this forum. i had ectopic surgery june 2010, i am trying ttc ,but it doesn't work, 10 days before i went to do HSG test,my another tube was not blocked, but dr says u can conceive quickly after this HSG,is it true, now i m hopeless,pls frds give some advise for relieving mental stress. ( PS- my hus and me don't hv any other medical issues ):cry:


----------



## epump

BetsyRN said:


> I too had a suspected ectopic back in 10/10 after 2 months of TTC (I had been charting, though, after being off BCPs since 3/10.) No risk factors either but it was luckily caught early enough to receive methotrexate. I had an HSG in Jan that wasn't bad at all and showed everything looked good:happydance: Lots of people say that it's easier to get preggo in the couple of months following the HSG but so far no such luck. :nope: It's been so frustrating to have gone from getting preggo so quickly to being the couple TTC for 10 months (well, 8 if you take off the 2 after metho.) I'm in my TWW though and keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck with your HSG next cycle...I have a friend that had a short LP and was able to have 3 children with progesterone supplements AND clomid (she had mulitple MCs so she was ovulating on her own, just late in her cycle.) Does your FS think you might need clomid?

Thanks, Betsy. So sorry about your ectopic. Ugh ugh. I will be sending you lots of good vibes during this TWW! :) Hope you get your sticky one this cycle!

What was your HSG like? I'm having my RE do it - he said when he does it can be slightly less painful than when a radiologist does it. I'm still nervous though! It will probably be next month. 

As for the progesterone and clomid, my RE suggested a few months of trying the progesterone and then probably clomid. I liked his approach which was starting from the bottom and working our way up the intervention ladder. I've been charting for a year and usually ovulate between Day 16-21, so def. on the later side. But my cycles are usually pretty regular. But having a chemical pregnancy followed by an ectopic has shaken me pretty hard. I seem to get pregnant easily but they're not working out. UGH! 



> Hiya just looking at your siggy and your situation is similar to mine I had a m/c @ 8 weeks in dec and am having Methotrexate tomorrow for suspected ectopic. Like you I have no risk factors so feel very unlucky. How are you? Its nice to read some success stories!

So sorry you are going through this now, cazi! Hang in there and now that there is a post-methotrexate group here for you! xoxo


----------



## BetsyRN

epump--

My HSG wasn't bad at all. Everyone online says they either thought they were going to die or they hardly felt anything -- not very consistent. :shrug: I didn't even take the recommened advil beforehand and barely felt anything; they tell you to lift your butt in the air and tilt your hips both ways to move the dye and before I knew it I was done. I was worried more about keeping up with her (I had a radiologist do it) directions so maybe that's why I didn't feel anything? I did feel weird though -- I ran errands afterwards and started feeling light-headed or like how you do after staying awake for a long period of time. So, I went home and took a nap. No big deal. I've heard it hurts more if one of your tubes is blocked with scar tissue and they try to force the dye through to open it.

Definitely understand about waiting on clomid. I've did it for two months based on my OBGYN's recommendation and had bad side effects -- but that's another story. I'm in a place now where I'm trying to let things happen before I move on to those kinds of meds again.

Surely these ectopics are flukes for us. I know it must have been hard to have a chemical so soon afterwards. I can't help but worry about finally getting pregnant again only to have it end badly; I guess that's the chance we have to take. Hope the progesterone will be all you need.


----------



## emryk0522

Great to hear some more sucess stories :) and Good luck to all that are TTC :)
Anymore success stories???
I'm wating for my @ to come and i'm READy TO START MY NEW CYCLE...I KNOW that it will work...


----------

